# 100g tank, and discus question



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

First off i want to buy a used 100-125g tank. No scratches or leaks. Just the tank and a stand. ( do not care about cosmetics of stand could be 2x4 for all i care). How much can i expect to pay?

I am also looking for discus and am wondering what the savings are if i wait till boxing day sale compared to now, for many of the fish stores in the pacific mall area. Say that i saw a fish i really liked today, how much % would i be expecting to save? (I'm wondering if it is worth waiting)


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

just wait for it, its only a week away

but those asian places should give you an early holiday discount if you just talk to them.

please let me know if you find any great deals on them.


----------



## hironobu (Oct 30, 2007)

Tank that big cost usually around $200 give or take. Discus price will depend on size and strain. What do you have in mind?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I think Lucky's has a 20% off sale on for discus right now. 

Tank that size can vary...


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

duckyser said:


> First off i want to buy a used 100-125g tank. No scratches or leaks. Just the tank and a stand. ( do not care about cosmetics of stand could be 2x4 for all i care). How much can i expect to pay?


A deal on 100 Gallons on Kijiji go around $500 but you can haggle with the sellers and get the deals a bit less. In that range in tank size and stand, you can expect to pay $400 for a good deal. If your lucky even less. It depends on what type of stand you want though, like wooden or metal or etc....


----------



## hironobu (Oct 30, 2007)

I got my 120G from this forum for $200. Used tank+iron stand, but you need patience and luck. New tanks and/or fancy stands obviously would cost more. Wait for boxing day sales and see what you can get.


----------

